# What's on your Santa Christmas list?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

With Christmas/Hanukkah and all things festive, what are you hoping shows up on the gift list? Aquarium oriented......
I'm hoping for a white barred Boxfish.
And an I Dip test kit for John. So we can test more often.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just hoping all can go well, and by Christmas, my tank can be perfect ready for any livestock! Probably start with a few fish after my trip to Mexico.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

just curious.....

Is anyone up for a secret santa??

Like, we would put 3 frags on our wishlist and then it goes into a general list of people who have joined as well. Then you pick out someone that might have one of your frags and secret santa it to them at one of our local pubs before christmas.

speak up. I can make this happen


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in! Not sure how this works, but it sounds like it involves beer, so that's alright by me.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

so the idea would be to put 3 frags that you want. Price could be set at whatever...$30 or something.

Someone on the list will see if they have those frags and then pick out your name and contact me with the name so we can take it off as a "good" pick.

Then we meet up at a pub and exchange secret santa frags.

Example:

Hi my name is dave and i'm just starting my tank. I'm hoping my secret santa will bring me a frag of ORA purple monti, green slimer, or possibly a frag of pink gonipora.

The idea is that you ask for something instead of listing what you have, then you can meet up at a bar and give your "secret santa" gift to the reefer...and have a few beers


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

fricken amazing!!! my name is jay and i am literally just starting my tank... but i am in on this for sure!!! i will have to buy some frags to gift but w.e!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would be interested by my list of available frags are so tiny. I probably could not join in anyway.

I know I would love a tiny BTA (even green would be adorbs) zoa/paly or gorgonian. But one thing I really want above all, that I can't find is some nice macro algae. 

But depending when or where we'd meet. I am so limited being mondays and tuesdays are my days off. I work the rest of the week (evenings) I'm a cook.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in. Please Santa, bring me anything that will live in a 60 degree salt tank.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

i'm in. i'm in.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Also in! Sounds great.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok i'll start a thread to do this then!!!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi my name is Noah and my tank has been running about 9 months. 

I'm hoping my secret santa will bring me on or more of a frag of:
- Stylophora
-Pocillopora
-Rhodactus
-a "small" bubble
-An Acan with greens/blues

Oh Acros are always nice too


----------

